# Atomic City Mercury Build



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Just put the finishing touches on my latest, a 1/12 mercury capsule from atomic city. I had built one before, but I didn't take the time to add some simple, but effective details that makes this kit a gem to build.

I added a few wires running out the back of the instrument panel (which I painted using some reference photos of the real mercury crafts.) I also dressed up the exterior by dotting each rivet with silver, because in nearly every photo I've seen of mercury, you can always see the exposed bolt-heads that attach the panels. It looks fantastic, as the dots aren't big enough to see from far away, but are visible when you go in for a closer look at the model. 

Finished it with a custom base, which holds it at a 45 degree angle, allowing optimal viewing of the interior. Another great build of a well produce kit, a must have for any real-space fan.

Oh yeah, almost forgot to mention this is John Glenns bird, Friendship 7.

astro <-John Glenn
instrument panel <-good exterior shot of the interior
interior before installing <-interior before I put it in the main body
beauty shot <- A nice overall shot of this bird.

Josh


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Gorgeous! Are those panel wires for interior lighting?


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

nope, just wires I had laying around that fit into the holes on the back of the instrument panel perfectly! I do plan on the next Mercury I build to have a lit up display however, and the wires in that model will be used to light the models instrument cluster.

There are also some small metal cables near the main hatch, which were made from a bass guitar string, and some super strong wire I came across twisted together.

The white cables attached to the astronaut were the ones that came with the kit, all in all the cockpit looks much more busy, like the real vessel.

Josh


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice job Comp ! I almost wish I could get interested in something like that, but just don't have the incentive or patience ! :thumbsup:

Uh, I could donate some guitar strings though !


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful build, Josh! I have this kit in my "one of these days" stack. I was a tour guide at the National Air & Space Museum in Washington DC when I was a teenager, and I spent a lot of time around this particular capsule. I think the Mercury astronauts deserved all the glory they could possibly get for letting themselves be locked into those things! One has no idea how cramped the capsule is until you see if up close. You've done a first-class job getting that feel.

Now, if you can just get the warp nacelles and impulse engines to light up...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ilbasso said:


> Beautiful build, Josh! I have this kit in my "one of these days" stack. I was a tour guide at the National Air & Space Museum in Washington DC when I was a teenager, and I spent a lot of time around this particular capsule. I think the Mercury astronauts deserved all the glory they could possibly get for letting themselves be locked into those things! One has no idea how cramped the capsule is until you see if up close. You've done a first-class job getting that feel.


Having lived so close to the DC area my whole life I know what that capsule looks like in person. It IS a tight fit and amazing how ANYONE could have been conjured into believing that they were coming home in one piece. Another great modeling job and thanks for postingthe pics!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

*Instrument panel colors*

Guys
I never knew the instrument panel was painted in several different, and bright, colors. I thought it was all gray.
Why the different hues?

Jeff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

To be able to find different categories of readings quickly, of course.


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

yup, plus, my colors weren't EXACT matches, the real colors were a bit more dull (but still very colorful.) Its odd we didn't see this form of instrument clustering on later instrument panels.

I encourage anyone who has this kit to build it up, as its a very rewarding build. Taking a little extra time and adding details is what really makes it fun, and helps it stand out.

Speaking of stands, this kit doesn't come with one, so you'll have to make your own. Mine cost abou 4 dollars to make, so you don't have to spend alot to display it.

Thanks for all the compliments. This build was/is for sale, to help pay for some custom laser cutting work for some artwork Im working on. But I do plan on building a 3rd mercury, which I plan to light and detail even further.

The 1/12 Atomic City Mercury, a good excuse to go to the space museum and take lots of "reference shots"!

Josh


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

That is an awesome build! I have been trying to get up the nerve to build one of those kits.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Comp, that looks great!
I heard the Jeanie theme in my head as soon as I saw it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, somebody SO needs to come up with an aftermarket Tony Nelson figure!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent work, Josh! My kit is also in the "one of these days" stack, but your work has inspired me to move its construction up a couple of kits! :wave:


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Great job on the capsule! I've been toying with getting one of these kits myself, and after seeing your work, maybe I'll do just that.

-Cappy D


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

This was one of the most fun kits I've ever built. It goes together like a dream.

I was just about finished with it when the wife and I took a trip to Kennedy in August '05. I finished it up following that trip, just in time to evacuate for Katrina. I almost broke into tears when we finally were able to get back into the house 3 weeks later, and I found the capsule sitting pretty on the shelf exactly as I had left her.

A weird thing to get broken up about, but to me it was a sign that things were going to be OK


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

HOLY CRAP!! That is just beautiful!! Definitely gotta get me one of those!


Great job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

MangoMan said:


> This was one of the most fun kits I've ever built. It goes together like a dream.
> 
> I was just about finished with it when the wife and I took a trip to Kennedy in August '05. I finished it up following that trip, just in time to evacuate for Katrina. I almost broke into tears when we finally were able to get back into the house 3 weeks later, and I found the capsule sitting pretty on the shelf exactly as I had left her.
> 
> A weird thing to get broken up about, but to me it was a sign that things were going to be OK


thats an excellent story! Mercury doesn't get as much attention in history anymore, since the moon landing tends to be focused on more. But Ive always felt the apperance of the mercury and the program in whole had a "cowboy", undiscovered country feeling to it that makes it a bit more interesting to me.

Josh


----------

